# Crochet Baby Seal Pattern



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's the pattern for the Baby Seal.

Please PM me if you have any problems, have only made it twice, so hope there are no gremlins!

Leanna x


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Baby seals will be sprouting up everywhere, I'll make some for the Christmas Child shoeboxes later in the year. Thanks for the pattern. rujam


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is so cute. I think for church bazaar.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

rujam said:


> Baby seals will be sprouting up everywhere, I'll make some for the Christmas Child shoeboxes later in the year. Thanks for the pattern. rujam


What a great idea. Our church sent out 366 boxes this year. We only have 400 people in our church. I'lll be sure to pass out this pattern to anyone who would like to make them also.

Too cute! You have done great job.


----------



## Toni Lee (Jan 18, 2011)

SO CUTE!! I am always making stuffed animals, whether knitted or crochet. Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

too cute! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for this lovely pattern, reminds me of when I was young, my dad had stuffed seals that I loved playing with very often.


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

How cute, I've been looking for a seal pattern ty


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

leannab said:


> Here's the pattern for the Baby Seal.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any problems, have only made it twice, so hope there are no gremlins!
> 
> Leanna x


That is soooo cute .


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this pattern - great job!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

leannab said:


> Here's the pattern for the Baby Seal.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any problems, have only made it twice, so hope there are no gremlins!
> 
> Leanna x


Is it hard to make? I've got some patterns to make some animals but have not ventured into it yet.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> leannab said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the pattern for the Baby Seal.
> ...


This one is very easy and made in one piece, except for the front flippers, which you sew on afterwards. Don't think you'll have any trouble.

If you need help just PM me, I've only made it twice but think it's all sorted.

Leanna x


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

leannab said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > leannab said:
> ...


Thanks, I will do that..


----------



## SharonSuzanne (Jul 29, 2011)

I can't wait to make him (her) !!!! Thanks so much for sharing your pattern. Sharon from Montana


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

This pattern is so adorable!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I just made a Baby afghan of light blue with the childs name written in red that this will be a great toy to go with it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Sarah Jo said:


> I just made a Baby afghan of light blue with the childs name written in red that this will be a great toy to go with it. Thanks for the pattern.


My pleasure, hope you find it easy to make. My little Grandson loves his seal, he's 8 months and kisses it on the little face. (he's probably sucking it more than kissing it but we think he's kissing it)
Leanna x


----------



## debbiegerald (Jan 25, 2012)

Toni where do you learn basic stiches and abbreations to get started.
I love the baby seal but if you know somewhere I can get a real beginers class on the web I would be so appreciative

Debbie 
Hondo Tx


----------

